# Oblivion Installation problems



## JT-Rex (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's the error it gives me, and the message it gives me on the link.

The error pop-up:
"Conflict with Emulation Software detected.
Please have a look at http://www.securom.com/message.asp?m=emu&c=13000 
for further, more detailed information."

The link:

SecuROM™ has determined that you are trying to start the application with an image of the original disc. Please be informed that SecuROM™ protected applications will not work with an emulated image of the original disc.

* Please unmount your image and insert the original disc in order to start the application. 

If the application still won't start, please send a SecuROM™ analysis file to [email protected] (see Support Info section on how to prepare and send an analysis file).

I know my laptop can run it just fine since I was using it earlier in the day before I formated my comp.

I'm running Windows Vista btw.


----------



## JT-Rex (Nov 16, 2008)

For the record, NO, it is NOT a hacked vrsion. I had to make the .iso becouse I had to come overseas on my deployment and didnt need to carry all my extra disks with me when my I could just as easily carry my external. It worked fine before when I tested it out: installed perfectly and played for a good long time. Then my dumbself had a brain fart and cleaned my entore system by format/reinstall. Now I get the error message.

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, first off......Thank you for serving our country and for all the good work you will be involved in doing. Not enough is being reported but that's off topic. 

"Oblivion" does NOT use SecuROM disk authentication. Neither does its first expansion, "Knights of the Nine" But its second expansion, "Shivering Isles", Does. 

All it does is check to see that the setup file is running off the original cd/dvd, and that it wasn't copied to the hard drive. (Or you are using a .iso "image" disk...although you are the legitimate owner) Once the setup has been run, Shivering Isles uses the original (non-securom) validation system from Oblivion. 

However, after Shivering Isles has been installed, it overwrites the original Oblivion's masterfile. Why you have to use the Oblivion disk to run this ...of course. But assuming the Shivering Isles SecuROM also checks further and why you are getting the error message.

I understand Oblivion GOTY does have SecuROM also. But do not know if it just in the Shivering Isles or its Oblivion has it. You did not say if you had the GOTY. 

So I guess you just have to take your game disks with you after all. 

I just ordered Oblivion by itself as I figure to get the expansions later.


----------



## JT-Rex (Nov 16, 2008)

Laurie52 said:


> Well, first off......Thank you for serving our country and for all the good work you will be involved in doing. Not enough is being reported but that's off topic.
> 
> "Oblivion" does NOT use SecuROM disk authentication. Neither does its first expansion, "Knights of the Nine" But its second expansion, "Shivering Isles", Does.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your kind words. It's greatly appreciated. 

Yes, I do have the GOTY edition but I am already overseas. I have been playing the game for just under a year with the .iso and now I have no clue how to get it up and running.


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

Ouch! 

I did some looking around. From what I am reading, trying to reinstall using the .iso backup disk will be killed because SecuROM is preventing it. No "what ifs", "ands" or "but"....period. 

Because you had from the game already installed before, that .iso backup "image" disk was allowed to act as the "game play disk". But the reformatting changed all that. The pre reformat, installed game is gone and there is Nothing for the .iso backup to act as a "play disk" anymore. The SecuROM now sees the .iso backup differently and will Not allow any reinstallation using it. Morrowind GOTY uses one disk for everything. But Oblivion GOTY uses two disks to install with...plus having SecuROM cd authentication from Shivering Isles. 

So, I am afraid your .iso backup disk is useless now. You will have to buy another Oblivion GOTY DVD set to play it again. 

(For everyone else's information, the Oblivion GOTY uses two disks to install the game, expansions and TES Construction Set. GOTY Disk One is the "play disk" after that...normally.)


----------



## Kurtgobang (Mar 15, 2010)

i know this is way after the fact, but for you and anyone else with this issue: 

i got the same error message. did you try to install all three (oblivion, KOTN, SI) 1 right after the other? i did, and what worked for me was just restarting my computer. may or may not work for you. but worth a try right?


----------

